# 2017 CRUZE 1.4L LT RS REDLINE AIR CON ISSUE



## DIRTYDIESELNATE (Jul 10, 2020)

HEY EVERYONE, NEW HERE FROM CONNECTICUT, I HAVE A 2017 CHEVY CRUZE LT RS REDLINE CAR, 1.4L TURBO, WITH A FEW ISSUE (HENCE WHY I JOINED), 

ISSUE NUMBER ONE MABY SOMEONE CAN HELP ME, AIR CONDITIONG, STOPPED WORKING ON MY WIFE ABOUT 2 DAYS AGO, 

SO HERES THE SCOOP, IN A JIST....

AC ENGAGED FULL AC AND ECO MODE, ANY BLOWER SETTING, NO COLD AC, CHECKED ALL BLEND DOORS, ALL ARE WORKING PROPERLY, WHEN AC COMPRESSOR IS ON ONLY WHEN AC COMPRESSOR IS ON THE CAR INSIDE ONLY SOUNDS LIKE YOUR BLOWING A AIR NOZZLE DOWN A HOLLOW TUBE, BEST WAY TO DESCRIBE IT. ALSO WITH CAR ENGINE TEMP COLD AND AC TURNED ON COMPRESSOR KICKS ON AND MAKES THIS SOUND YET THE FAN IN THE FRONT OF THE CAR DOES NOT TURN ON, BUT YET WHEN THE CAR IS UP TO OPERATING TEMP THE FAN TURNS ON ON BOTH SPEEDS SO I KNOW THE FAN IS GOOD YET THE CAR IS NOT COMMANDING THE FAN ON WHEN AC IS ON. 

CAR IS R1234YF AND I HAVEN'T MESSED WITH THOSE IM A CERT R134A HOLDER, ANYWAYS 

CAR HAS NO AC AND WAS WONDERING IF THEIR IS ANY COMMON ISSUES WITH THESE A/C SYSTEMS, 

WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME ANOTHER WAY TO DESCRIBE IT WOULD BE (I AM A HEAVY EQUIPTMENT MECHANIC) A HYDRAULIC RELIEF VALVE WITH A BAD ORING BYPASSING. BUT IN THE AC SYSTEM WITH THE HYDRAULIC FLUID BEING THE FREON AND THE COMPRESSOR BEING THE HYDRAULIC PUMP. 

I HAVE RIPPED THIS CAR COMPLETLY APART TO THE HEATER BOX IN THE DASH BECASUE THIS SOUND IS COMMING FROM THE EVAP CORE, AND CANNOT FIND AN ISSUE I DO NOT HAVE GAUSGES FOR THE R1234YF. 

CAR WILL BEING GOING A BUDDIES SHOP ON TUESDAY BUT WANTED TO START HERE CAR IS OUT OF WARRANTY WITH 63K ON THE CLOCK, OTHER ISSUE IS WHEN IN 6TH GEAR, OD WITH CONVERTER LOCKED UNDER LOAD THE CAR MAKES A SQUEAKING SOUND (GM ENGINEERS AND MASTER TECHS CANNOT FIGURE OUT THIS ISSUE BEEN TO THE DEALER MULTIPLE TIMES FOR IT ) BUT THATS ANOTHER ISSUE TO ADDRESS. 

THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

ITS JUST LOW RELAX BUD


----------



## DIRTYDIESELNATE (Jul 10, 2020)

If it was low wouldn’t it shortcycle, or not turn the compressor on at all? And why wouldn’t the fan come on?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DIRTYDIESELNATE said:


> If it was low wouldn’t it shortcycle, or not turn the compressor on at all? And why wouldn’t the fan come on?


Yes eventually the pressure sensor will read low enough to stop the compressor. However there is a long period where the compressor will still run. And during that period you can get all sorts of weird noises, especially with the expansion valve with the new thinner R1234yf






iCloud


Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




share.icloud.com





As for the fan not turning on I would not worry about it. most likely the ECM is just not engaging it due to the low pressure.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Also it’s not yet illegal to use R134 in R1234yf systems. Yet. Since you are out of warranty you can get some adapters.

R1234yf systems are compatible with R134. The reverse is not true though.


----------



## DIRTYDIESELNATE (Jul 10, 2020)

Well I will get some r1234yf and a dummy gauge and try it thanks for the advice


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Low on freon. Sounds like the car itself is just fine. And the rad fan don't come on untill it's commanded too. Temperature and high pressure.

You're better off taking to a shop.
1234 is not cheap and I don't think you can buy a simple 12 oz. Can.


----------



## DIRTYDIESELNATE (Jul 10, 2020)

You can buy 8oz cans at Carquest, if a can doesn’t fix it, I’ll bring it to the shop I’m not one to let others touch my cars... lol. A 8oz can is 44 dollars and the adapter is 34.99, cheaper than the 115hr charge the shop gets


----------

